# الدورات التدريبيه الخاصه بقسم الامن والسلامه في المصانع



## Ali An (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوه الاعزاء 

انا موظف جديد بقسم الامن والسلامه وتم اسناد كافة المسؤوليات الخاصه بالقسم لي

وبصراحه معرفتي بمتعلقات القسم ضئيله جدا

اتمنى مساعدتكم بتزويدي بالمراكز والمعاهد الي تقدم مثل هذه الدورات خارج المملكه مثل (الامارات-مصر)

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## almasry (1 مارس 2010)

_:19: almasry :19:_​_أخي العزيز :_ 
يقوم المركز القومي لدراسات السلامه و الصحة المهنية وتأمين بيئة العمل( جهة حكومية ) بعمل دورات متخصصة تحصل بعدها على شهادة معتمدة مختومة بختم جمهورية مصر العربية ويقوم المركز بإعطاء الدورات التالية :​ 
_1 - ( فني , إخصائي ) السلامة و الصحة المهنية ._
النظام المتبع ان تأخذ دورة 1 -اساسي ثم 2 - متقدم ثم 3 - نوعي ثم 4 - تخصصي

أ - دورات فني السلامة و الصحة المهنية وهي :
1- دورة فني أساسي
2 - دورة فني متقدم
3 - دورة فني نوعي
4 - دورة فني تخصصي

أ - دورات إخصائي السلامة و الصحة المهنية وهي :
1- دورة إخصائي أساسي
2 - دورة إخصائي متقدم
3 - دورة إخصائي نوعي
4 - دورة إخصائي تخصصي

_2 - دورة أعضاء لجان السلامة و الصحة المهنية_

ارجو ان تجد في اجابتي ضالتك المنشوده 
أتمنى لك التوفيق

:12:​


----------



## ha21 (1 مارس 2010)

شكر كبير للسيد _almasry_
_ على هذه المعلوما _
_بس كيف ممكن التسجيل في هذة الدورات و كم التكلفة ومتى موعدها و ما هومحتوى الدورات_
_مع جزيل الشكر _


----------



## Ali An (2 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووور*

يعطيك الف عافيه على المعلومات الي قدمتها

بس انا كمان عندي نفس الاسئله الي تقدم فيها الاخ ha21

الي اقصده ممكن تعطيني اسماء مراكز او معاهد معينه

عموماً الللله يسلمك ماقصرت


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (3 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز ali an يوجد عندنا في الأردن معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية يقوم بإعطاء دورات للفنيين وللأخصائيين
كذلك تم إنشاء كلية حكومية لهذا العام خاصة بهذا التخصص ممكن أن تدخل على عنوان جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية وتستفسر عن ذلك.


----------



## almasry (3 مارس 2010)

:19:_ almasry _:19:​الإخوة الأعزاء لا شكر على واجب . بالنسبة لباقي التفاصيل سوف اقوم بالسؤال عنها واعلامكم بها
:12:​


----------



## !! Ahmed !! (6 مارس 2010)

almasry قال:


> _:19: Almasry :19:_​
> _أخي العزيز :_
> يقوم المركز القومي لدراسات السلامه و الصحة المهنية وتأمين بيئة العمل( جهة حكومية ) بعمل دورات متخصصة تحصل بعدها على شهادة معتمدة مختومة بختم جمهورية مصر العربية ويقوم المركز بإعطاء الدورات التالية :​
> _1 - ( فني , إخصائي ) السلامة و الصحة المهنية ._
> ...


 



كم مدة هذه الدورات أخي العزيز ؟؟


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## almasry (7 مارس 2010)

من اسبوعين إلى ثلاثة أسابيع


----------



## shawky_srs (17 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ردا على سؤال الاخ الكريم
يمكنك أخذ دورة أخصائى السلامة والصحة المهنية فى مصر من 
المؤسسة الثقافية العمالية
معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية وتأمين بيئة العمل
16ب/ شارع 26 يوليو /القاهرة
فاكس رقم/0223935201
هاتف رقم /0223923429

وهذة هى الدورة الأساسية وأهمهم وقيمة الدورة 600 جنية مصرى ويتم الحجز بالدورة قبل ميعادها بشهر.
والله ورسولة أعلم
*


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (17 مارس 2010)

معهد السلامه والصحة المهنية اتقفل عشان كان بيدي شهادات مزوره وعشان مده وزارة القةي العامه اوقفت التعامل معاه وقفلته وممكن تتاكدوا من كلامي من علي النت او التلفزيون


----------



## myzsaa (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المهمة


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (15 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## khalid_zaky333 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

دورة الاخصائى والفنى 600 جنيه
دورة أعضاء اللجان 300 جنيه
بمعهد السلامه والصحه المهنيه بالقاهرة أو الاسكندريه


----------

